# Identify this cockerel.



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

This should be interesting. Can anyone identify this 6 week old cockerel:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this roo an actual breed? Or mix?


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Is this roo an actual breed? Or mix?


My guess it is an actual breed. Possibly Ancona. Some can be speckled and some can have a type of mottling from what I've seen.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... Looks like the juvenile feathers of an Ancona or Exchequer Leghorn.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Yep... Looks like the juvenile feathers of an Ancona or Exchequer Leghorn.


I agree. An Exchequer is a possibility too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do Anconas have tails?


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Do Anconas have tails?


Yes.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Exchequer Leghorns and Ancona are fairly hard to get a hold of. With these breeds I would expect that the owner would of actively sought them out and therefore know what they were, unless it was a grab bag of hatchery chicks.

Mottled colouring isn't hard to create in mix breeds. I've got a few Australorp - Leghorn and Australorp - Easter Egger crosses with it.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I think all big hatcheries have Ancona... But you are right... exchequer are rare.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I may go pick up this little feller if the kid gets back to me today.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I picked him up today. He seems pretty chipper, though he will be quarantined in a grow off pen, with his own coop for a month before gets around my hens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww, that's so nice. Now we get to see what he turns out to be. Did you have a rooster?


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Awww, that's so nice. Now we get to see what he turns out to be. Did you have a rooster?


Yes. He is the one I went through for the last year when Amikacin was the only antibiotic that worked for that bumble toe/joint infection that developed. Since the toe healed, it is deformed and prone abrasions which can cause infection. I could amputate the toe, but then he will favor one foot which just makes for a life of discomfort. So for now, I am raising the cockerel in a good size grow off pen. Eventually I will have to cull my rooster and don't look forward to it, even though he's not a very nice rooster. I have always put up with an overly aggressive rooster so long as he's good to his hens.

I can usually tell what a cockerel will be when he matures by his reactions to my presence. This little guy I have now is shy, but calms down when I hold him. The ones that are bold and jump up on your knee to eat out of your hand tend to be more aggressive. At least that has been my experience over the years.

The young gal I got him from never used preventative treatments for Coccidiosis. I got him on his 6th week, and sure enough I saw blood in well formed droppings this morning before I left for work. This was after I did a preventative dose for 5 days then a day with vitamins/probiotics in his drinker. So I used 1.5 tsp of Corid powder in his gallon waterer this morning and will do so for the next 4-6 days. I didn't see any traces of blood when I locked him in tonight, but did see some watery brown droppings.

I really wish people would realize if you don't start preventative treatments starting at around 2 weeks of age, and every 3-4 weeks thereafter, damage to the intestinal tract can happen, stunting growth and future inability to digest and absorb nutrient in diets.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Why would you cull him?


----------

